# Very Odd Plant



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

I just introduced myself...I'm a noob at growing as well.

Anyways, from what I've read, my plant is a female but there's one problem. NO BUDS! WHY? It's been growing for like 2 months.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Hate to break it to ya, but from that pic it looks like a he to me.


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to ya, but from that pic it looks like a he to me.


 
but it has no sack?? I have a sackless boy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Can you get a better picture?


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

here's a closeup but the forum compresses the pic too much.



edit:I didn't realise you could click on it hehehe. ANyways there it is.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

I dont see anything odd.....

100% perfect *MALE* plant, nice job growing it.....

got plans to breed a female with it?

peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Yea, sorry man.    Better luck next time.


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> I dont see anything odd.....
> 
> 100% perfect *MALE* plant, nice job growing it.....
> 
> ...


 
aww man. Well, I don't have females to breed. I read that males are only good for hash. What would be the best thing to do with him?


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

myhatbroke said:
			
		

> What would be the best thing to do with him?



compost pile :hubba:


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

:holysheep: 


worm food it


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

Burn it kill it, make it disappear......


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

....I see. I think I'll make hash instead....


:hubba:


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

> What would be the best thing to do with him?


 
then why ask :doh: 

waste of time for no THC


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> then why ask :doh:
> 
> waste of time for no THC


 
So there's no freakin way to get high off of this?


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys there's no way this is a male. It's got the little hairs and it has these TINY TINY white flowers sprouting from those green ball thingies.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

myhatbroke said:
			
		

> Guys there's no way this is a male. It's got the little hairs and it has these TINY TINY white flowers sprouting from those green ball thingies.




guess I stand corrected then  


grow away


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

dont care if you see james brown or elvis while looking at it ...... it has NUTS (pollon sacks) all over it


enjoy


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 31, 2007)

its male no doubt about it..


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

I guess the 30 plus years I've been growing I've been killing females and keeping males, thanks for setting me straight...
You come in here asking questions then when you're given the right advice, etc.. you decide you know better then the people who are trying to help you, if you know so much more than all the people trying to help you maybe you should ask MARPASSION to make you head moderator...


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

Jesus, you guys took it the wrong way. I was just expressing my confusion. BUt yes I believe it is a male. I'll explain myself better next time. 


Anyways, can I still get high off of this?


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

myhatbroke said:
			
		

> can I still get high off of this?



probly about as high as one would get from smokin hemp :rofl:


----------



## Sophiesdad (Aug 31, 2007)

myhatbroke said:
			
		

> Guys there's no way this is a male. It's got the little hairs and it has these TINY TINY white flowers sprouting from those green ball thingies.


myhatbrokeJesus, you guys took it the wrong way. I was just expressing my confusion. BUt yes I believe it is a male. I'll explain myself better next time. 


Anyways, can I still get high off of this?

I don't see where we could have taken the statement above wrong, but it's not worth the effort to try to use it for anything but trash...


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, you can smoke it :2940th_rasta:


but your lawn would dry faster and might get higher then that male will


go read read and READ HOW TO GROW!!!!!!!!!!! :angrywife:


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> Oh, you can smoke it :2940th_rasta:
> 
> 
> but your lawn would dry faster and might get higher then that male will
> ...


 
lol sorry dude, Im not a grower. This teacup appeared in my backyard pretty much by accident. Do you think there's people who buy males?


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

myhatbroke said:
			
		

> Do you think there's people who buy males?




there's a fool born every day  

compost pile, trash,garbage, or just watch it grow......


dude this plant is worthless. if your not use'n it for breeding...  It's no good....bunk... and wont get you high.....

with all that has been said, pick your choice on what to do....  most have said trash  I would go with that one myself :hubba:

I can see the headlines now.... man busted trying to sell a MALE marijuana plant :ciao: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## myhatbroke (Aug 31, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> there's a fool born every day
> 
> compost pile, trash,garbage, or just watch it grow......
> 
> ...


 
ehhh I guess it's worthless. I thought I could turn it into hash or something. Oh well. It'll smell nice when I burn it atleast.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 31, 2007)

You can smoke males u gotta wait for it 2 flower like any other plant u just gotta understand its harvesting week is 4-5 weeks and only the pollen is smokable the little flowers..


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> only the pollen is smokable the little flowers..



what?  there is NO.. let me repeat myself *NO* THC in male pollen


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 31, 2007)

hahaha this thread is great


----------



## ganga farmer (Aug 31, 2007)

you would need twenty male plants to get high off the hash made from them


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

:holysheep: 



it's like STUPID run wild in here  :doh: 







> and only the pollen is smokable the little flowers..


 

I'm sending you my medical bills ...... all $420 of it



I fell so hard LAUGHING MY ARS OFF  :rofl:


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> it's like STUPID run wild in here




easy there young grass hopper  

not gonna get stupid untill page 3 myself  

INHALE

:48:


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

> INHALE


 :yeahthat: 

arnt we about to page 3?


Exhale  



 :afroweed: :bong1:    In






this is all fun ............ untill   :chuck:


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> arnt we about to page 3?


  close... just be patience  

gonna talk about root tea when we get there :hubba: 

:48:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 31, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> close... just be patience
> 
> gonna talk about root tea when we get there :hubba:
> 
> :48:



You can smoke root tea if it's female.  Or you can make a poultice out of it and rub it on your belly.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> You can smoke root tea if it's female.  Or you can make a poultice out of it and rub it on your belly.



not sure how one would smoke a TEA myself 

poultice from wiki


> A poultice, also called cataplasm, is a soft moist mass, often heated and medicated, that is spread on cloth over the skin to treat an aching, inflamed, or painful part of the body. It can also be a porous solid filled with solvent used to remove stains from porous stone such as marble or granite.



might give that a try :hubba:


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 31, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> what? there is NO.. let me repeat myself *NO* THC in male pollen


 Male plants from some marijuana strains may be potent, while other strains are worthless for smoking purposes. If you remove male plants from your garden, try cutting 6 to 10 inches off the top of the plant. Dry it and try smoking, sometimes it's worth the effort. 
Marijuana plants come in males and females like us. This is important to know because only females produce hashish, and because only females produce seeds. If you grow both, you can tell them apart: females grow *MUCH* bushier than males. What good are males then? Well, you need them to pollinate the females if you want seeds. But, be warned: if you pollinate female plants, they will not produce hash! Hashish is the sticky resin that is oozed from the flowers of the female plants when they have not been pollinated. WHAT YOU CAN DO, if, like me, you want it all, is keep the males flowers covered with little plastic bags just before they come into bloom. They will flower, and when they flower and blow their pollen, take off the bags and cover a couple of the female flowers with these bags. Seeds will be ready & ripe in about a month after the females are fertilized. The other flowers on the plant, unexposed to pollen, will not seed and will instead ooze that wonderful resin known as HASHISH. 
You will be able to tell between the sexes after 10 weeks or so.
 Female leaves contain 25% more THC than male leaves
- Female flowers contain 3 times more THC than male flowers


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Male plants from some marijuana strains may be potent, while other strains are worthless for smoking purposes. If you remove male plants from your garden, try cutting 6 to 10 inches off the top of the plant. Dry it and try smoking, sometimes it's worth the effort.
> Marijuana plants come in males and females like us. This is important to know because only females produce hashish, and because only females produce seeds. If you grow both, you can tell them apart: females grow *MUCH* bushier than males. What good are males then? Well, you need them to pollinate the females if you want seeds. But, be warned: if you pollinate female plants, they will not produce hash! Hashish is the sticky resin that is oozed from the flowers of the female plants when they have not been pollinated. WHAT YOU CAN DO, if, like me, you want it all, is keep the males flowers covered with little plastic bags just before they come into bloom. They will flower, and when they flower and blow their pollen, take off the bags and cover a couple of the female flowers with these bags. Seeds will be ready & ripe in about a month after the females are fertilized. The other flowers on the plant, unexposed to pollen, will not seed and will instead ooze that wonderful resin known as HASHISH.
> You will be able to tell between the sexes after 10 weeks or so.
> Female leaves contain 25% more THC than male leaves
> - Female flowers contain 3 times more THC than male flowers



now thats some funny **** i dont care who you are

oozes hashish :laugh:


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

....... why not snort it


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> ....... why not snort it



good ?


----------



## Fing_57 (Aug 31, 2007)

cant tell ......... or everyone would know why I lie about male plants



it's how I get'm free  :hubba:


----------



## ms.tokenski (Sep 1, 2007)

oh good grief, it's anatomy guys.

boys and girls~

the female plant is a girl, so she has flowers='eggs' *MALES do not have flowers (eggs).

male plants have pollen='sperm' *pollen sacks are not flowers! 

so if you or your plant are male (have sperm) you do not have flowers (eggs) unless you (or your plant) is a hermie.


----------



## HGB (Sep 1, 2007)

ms.tokenski said:
			
		

> flowesr='eggs'



watcha talk'n about willis?


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont have eggs on my plants  

had to run out back to make sure

looks like weed on mine


----------



## HGB (Sep 1, 2007)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> I dont have eggs on my plants :



no weed omlets then?

what a shame


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 1, 2007)

whats next?

Cat-N-The Hat showing up asking for Green Egg's & Hash?


----------



## HGB (Sep 1, 2007)

no sam I am I dont smoke Male pollon my good man


----------



## Nico (Sep 4, 2007)

Just a thought which I heard really works for male plants!!!

Rush to the phamacy and buy 50 pills which contain asperin or such type of pain killer. Tkae out 4 and set aside for later.

Crush the remaining 46 pills into a fine powder and disolve in 500ml of hot water. allow the hot water to cool to around 60f and leave to staand over night to allow for the chlorine to evaporate.

Stir the water well and and to the soil of the male plant. Allow the male to grow until pollen sacks dry and put havested pollen sacks into a small bag. Harvest the leaves and also allow to dry and cure. In a blender mix the leaves and pollen sacks and blend until a fine powder is formed. Mix with tobbacco and smoke it.

Finally take the 4 remaing pills and swallow them with ph adjusted water.

This should cure the headace that you are about to experience if the pre asprinated pollen/leaves doesnt.

A female can look good, taste good, smell good and feel good. 
Get one to massage your migraine if all else fails.

THIS IS A JOKE AND WONT WORK> JUST SILLY ENGLISH HUMOR!!!

Better luck next time.

PS see the hashmaking section 

My Outddor Female grow. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


Nico


----------



## Mutt (Sep 4, 2007)

:huh: :holysheep:


----------



## Fing_57 (Sep 4, 2007)

you must be joking


or a FOOL

smoking asperin and pollon to get High


someone BAN me before I pull my hair out :hairpull:  (whats left of it)


:rofl: 


not sure if you've tried this or not so listen real good

"try smoking a fem bud"    :tokie:

I think its a little risky compaired to smoking pollon and asperin but try it




> *A female can look good*, *taste good*, *smell good and feel good. *Get one to massage your migraine if all else fails.
> 
> Just Joking


 
 she said OK  :ignore:  :hubba:


----------



## HGB (Sep 4, 2007)

Nico said:
			
		

> THIS IS A JOKE AND WONT WORK



man i was all set to give a go untill I got to this part :rant: 


:laugh:


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2007)

:rofl: ...


----------



## medicore (Sep 4, 2007)

Best laugh I've had all day.


----------

